# The Witcher - Golem Akt II *spoiler?*



## MasterTN (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute, 
ich wollt mal fragen wie ihr dieses Vieh erledigt habt. Ich fand das nämlich alles andere als einfach und glaube fast, dass ich da Irgendetwas übersehen hab.

Der K(r)ampf hat 45 Minuten gedauert (!!!), meine Tränke waren recht schnell verbraucht und ich bin dann immer ein Stück vor dem Golem hergelaufen um meine energie zu regenerieren.  
Dabei bin ich dann, mit dem Golem im Schlepptau, einmal durch den gesamten Sumpf gelaufen. Unterwegs hat er dann sämtliche Druiden und Waldarbeiter gekillt   . Im Druidenhain kam mir dieser Elv zuhilfe, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob seine Attacken irgendwas ausgerichtet haben. 
Ich war mir auch nicht sicher welches Schwert ich gegen ihn verwenden sollte, Stahl hat, mehr Schaden verursacht, war aber langsamer als Silber und deshalb musste ich mehr Treffer einstecken. Also entschied ich mich für Silber.

Als es nach 45 Minutenn endlich vorbei war, hätte ich wenigstens einen Levelaufstieg und massig Exp. erwartet, aber das war ja so gut wie nix, und das für so einen Kampf!

Wie habt ihr das gemacht? Das muss doch auch irgendwie einfacher gehen.


----------



## Flameon1985 (28. Oktober 2007)

bei mir dauerte der Kampf auch sau lange gedauert, wobei ich immer nur im kreis um einen Baum vor dem weggelaufen bin. Bearbeitet hab ich den hauptsächlich mit dem Feuerzeichen (~16 schaden)


----------



## MasterTN (28. Oktober 2007)

Flameon1985 am 28.10.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir dauerte der Kampf auch sau lange gedauert, wobei ich immer nur im kreis um einen Baum vor dem weggelaufen bin. Bearbeitet hab ich den hauptsächlich mit dem Feuerzeichen (~16 schaden)


 
Ja das hab ich dann auch irgendwann bemerkt. Das Komische daran war, dass ich mit dem Feuer anscheinden nur Schaden verursacht habe, wenn ich das Zeichen nicht aufgeladen hab. Deswegen dachte ich zuerst der Golem sei immun gegen Feuer, bis ich den Spruch zufällig mal ohne das Aufladen gewirkt hatte. Vielleicht ein Bug?


----------



## musclecar (28. Oktober 2007)

ehm den golem zu töten dauert maximal 2 minuten denn da wo er versteinert steht sind 3 obelisken und jeden kann man berührern und dann wird er geladen.sobald alle 3 geladen sind kommt ein blitz und da der golem ein blitzableiter hat trifft der blitz den golem.3 mal blitz auf den golem und er ist weg


----------



## MasterTN (28. Oktober 2007)

musclecar am 28.10.2007 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ehm den golem zu töten dauert maximal 2 minuten denn da wo er versteinert steht sind 3 obelisken und jeden kann man berührern und dann wird er geladen.sobald alle 3 geladen sind kommt ein blitz und da der golem ein blitzableiter hat trifft der blitz den golem.3 mal blitz auf den golem und er ist weg



LOL... au Backe wie doof ich bin^^ 
Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber da ich vorher nie alle 3 Säulen gleichzeitig angekriegt hab, hab ichs dann vergessen. 
45 Min. Kampf ... so kann man auch Zeit totschlagen 
Jedenfalls vielen Dank für den Hinweis


----------



## deadlyeye (28. Oktober 2007)

hehe die säulen hab ich auch nicht benutzt. hab ne schwalbe und nen waldkautz getrunken und hab mit stahl und feuerzeichen draufgehaun, waren gut 5 minuten und er war wieder staub. der golem ist ja nicht stressig, er bekommt halt maximal 4 schaden vom schwert und ca 17-23 vom zeichen (ja bin eher der kämpfer, das zeichen ist nicht ausgebaut...).


----------



## MasterTN (29. Oktober 2007)

deadlyeye am 28.10.2007 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe die säulen hab ich auch nicht benutzt. hab ne schwalbe und nen waldkautz getrunken und hab mit stahl und feuerzeichen draufgehaun, waren gut 5 minuten und er war wieder staub. der golem ist ja nicht stressig, er bekommt halt maximal 4 schaden vom schwert und ca 17-23 vom zeichen (ja bin eher der kämpfer, das zeichen ist nicht ausgebaut...).



5 minuten??? wow
also mit dem stahlschwert hat wer bei mir mit jedem treffer 2-3 schaden gemacht, aber zu langsam zugeschlagen. so konnte der golem viel öfter angreifen und ich war seehr schnell platt.  
mit dem silberschwert hab ich dann länger überlebt, allerdings jedesmal nur 1 schadenspunkt gemacht. und das feuerzeichen hat auch nur max. 16  abgezogen. 
spielst du auch auf mittel? scheinbar hab ich da echt irgendwie falsch geskillt...

EDIT: wobei, eigentlich hab ich alles in den schwertkampf reingesteckt und bis level 2 bei allen stilen alles freigeschaltet. keine ahnung


----------



## deadlyeye (29. Oktober 2007)

jup spiele auch mittel, habe mir aber das meteoritenschwert gegönnt, vieleicht liegts daran. 
nagel mich nicht alzusehr auf die 5 minuten, aber auf alle fälle unter 10, der waldkautz erhöht ja die ausdauerregeneration, womit man schneller wieder 'casten' kann.


----------



## MasterTN (29. Oktober 2007)

deadlyeye am 29.10.2007 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> jup spiele auch mittel, habe mir aber das meteoritenschwert gegönnt, vieleicht liegts daran.
> nagel mich nicht alzusehr auf die 5 minuten, aber auf alle fälle unter 10, der waldkautz erhöht ja die ausdauerregeneration, womit man schneller wieder 'casten' kann.



ich hab mich wohl allgemein ein wenig dämlich angestellt^^ aber egal jetzt bin ich in akt 3 und es kann weitergehen


----------



## MasterTN (29. Oktober 2007)

MasterTN am 29.10.2007 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> deadlyeye am 29.10.2007 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## archwizard80 (29. Oktober 2007)

MasterTN am 29.10.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterTN am 29.10.2007 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## musclecar (29. Oktober 2007)

MasterTN am 29.10.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterTN am 29.10.2007 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bernder (4. November 2007)

Wie kann man diesen blöden Golem überhaupt beleben?
Ich kann dem irgendwie nichts geben von dem was ich habe.

Danke für jede Antwort  

mfg Bernder


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (6. November 2007)

bernder am 04.11.2007 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man diesen blöden Golem überhaupt beleben?
> Ich kann dem irgendwie nichts geben von dem was ich habe.
> 
> Danke für jede Antwort
> ...



SPOILERALARM

Sprich mal mit der alten Oma im Sumpflager. Sie gibt dir ne Karte, die du zu Kalkstein bringst und der läd dir die glaube ich auf...    egal, zumindest nach Kalkstein, bringst du die Karte und einen Blitzableiter zum Golem.... 
zumindest im groben läuft das so ab^^


----------



## bernder (7. November 2007)

TimonatoR-1000 am 06.11.2007 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> bernder am 04.11.2007 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo Danke habs nach langem hin und her rausgefunden

mfg Bernder


----------



## Luccah (10. November 2007)

MasterTN am 29.10.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterTN am 29.10.2007 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

